# Field of the Windmill



## NJMAN (Oct 9, 2007)

This one was also taken on my visit with family last weekend.  It was one of those things where you see it and know you just have to pull off to the side of the road and grab the camera and tripod.  C&C always welcome.  I really appreciate it.  Thanks. 







Thanks for looking!

NJ


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicely done.  Is that HDR?  Makes me long for the Great Plains.

Where was this taken?


----------



## The Empress (Oct 10, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Where was this taken?


 
+1 on that, and it is a great shot!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2007)

My! :shock: 

How can a sky ever be exposed so 100% correctly! :shock:

I am in awe! :hail:


----------



## Steph (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the simple composition of this shot, but the sky looks highly unnatural to me; particularly the lighter colour near the horizon and around the windmill. Was the light really like that or is it an effect caused by post-processing?


----------



## NateS (Oct 10, 2007)

That shot is really amazing.  Colors are perfect and grab my attention.  I  can't stop scrolling back up to look at it.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great replies!



nealjpage said:


> Nicely done. Is that HDR? Makes me long for the Great Plains.
> 
> Where was this taken?


 
Neal: Thanks. This was taken in the back roads of beautiful western wisconsin where I often visit relatives. 



The Empress said:


> +1 on that, and it is a great shot!!! :thumbup:


 
Thanks so much Empress!



LaFoto said:


> My! :shock:
> 
> How can a sky ever be exposed so 100% correctly! :shock:
> 
> I am in awe! :hail:


 
Thank you Corinna for the wonderfully kind words. That really means a lot to me. 



Steph said:


> I like the simple composition of this shot, but the sky looks highly unnatural to me; particularly the lighter colour near the horizon and around the windmill. Was the light really like that or is it an effect caused by post-processing?


 
Yes, the light in this photo was as close to what I saw with my own eyes. I used HDR in this case to replicate as much as possible what I actually saw, which really took my breath away. My daughter was with me and was equally amazed by the way the light played on the clouds like that. Thanks for commenting. 



NateS said:


> That shot is really amazing. Colors are perfect and grab my attention. I can't stop scrolling back up to look at it.


 
I am very grateful for your comments, NateS. I say it often because I really mean it. Thank you so much for taking the time to leave such a nice reply.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow...nice work NJ..  holy moly.   :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## heip (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice work NJ.


----------



## sxgt (Oct 10, 2007)

very nice i like it!


----------



## NateS (Oct 10, 2007)

Nominated for POTM.  Any picture that I come back to about a dozen times to look at again is surely worthy of a nomination.


----------



## Miaow (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 10, 2007)

looks very HDR-ish ... but nevertheless nice. I like the simplicity combined with great detail.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 10, 2007)

Really cool shot. I like how it seems so fictional and HDRish, but it is reality. Great effect you achieved.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone again for the very nice replies!



Chiller said:


> Wow...nice work NJ.. holy moly. :thumbup::thumbup:


 
Thank you chiller!  I am a huuuuuuuge fan of your work. 



heip said:


> Nice work NJ.


 
A ton of thanks as always heip. 



sxgt said:


> very nice i like it!


 
Very nice of you to comment sxgt.



NateS said:


> Nominated for POTM. Any picture that I come back to about a dozen times to look at again is surely worthy of a nomination.


 
Gosh, Nate....what can I say, Im very honored and thrilled.  thank you thank you! 



Miaow said:


> Very Nice :thumbup:


 
Thanks Miaow.



Alex_B said:


> looks very HDR-ish ... but nevertheless nice. I like the simplicity combined with great detail.


 
Really appreciate the nice comments Alex! 



Campbell said:


> Really cool shot. I like how it seems so fictional and HDRish, but it is reality. Great effect you achieved.


 
You are very kind.  Thank you Campbell!


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, my jaw is on the floor!  Beautiful shot, composition, post-processing. I, for one, am thrilled you pulled over and had your camera and tripod handy.


----------



## NateS (Oct 10, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking.....which of the three lenses in your sig did you use in this shot?


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Wow, my jaw is on the floor! Beautiful shot, composition, post-processing. I, for one, am thrilled you pulled over and had your camera and tripod handy.


 
Thank you Anti!  I dont think anyone has ever said that about one of my photos before.  You just made my day!   I am so grateful for the kind words. 



NateS said:


> If you don't mind me asking.....which of the three lenses in your sig did you use in this shot?


 
The widest angle possible, which would be the 18-55mm.  Its not the sharpest of the bunch, but there is nothing wrong with it, and it does the job.   Now, if I had a 10-22mm canon or sigma (I think that is 10-20mm), I would use that in a heartbeat.  Thats next on my list for lenses.   In any event, Im a firm believer in technique over sharpness, but a sharp lens definitely helps.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## NateS (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for your answer.  You and your awesome picture just convinced me that I should get both the kit lens (for general shooting) and the 50mm f/1.8 (for portraits of our son) when I order my Rebel XT.  I've been mixed between which one and after seeing your photo I'm convinced that I'd be better off with both for such a small price diference.  

Thanks again.  You are very inspiring to take such an amazing picture with the mere "kit" lens.


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fantastic shot - very good, very impressed by this!

David


----------



## emogirl (Oct 11, 2007)

drooling!! now THAT"s a superb hdr!


----------



## khristeeanos (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow.  Don't know what to say except I would love to see a lot more of your work. :mrgreen:


----------



## abraxas (Oct 11, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks so much again everyone!  Nate, David, emogirl (Kim), khristeeanos, and abraxas, I greatly appreciate the comments.


----------



## m1a1fan (Oct 24, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Thank you Anti! I dont think anyone has ever said that about one of my photos before. You just made my day!  I am so grateful for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> The widest angle possible, which would be the 18-55mm. Its not the sharpest of the bunch, but there is nothing wrong with it, and it does the job.  Now, if I had a 10-22mm canon or sigma (I think that is 10-20mm), I would use that in a heartbeat. Thats next on my list for lenses. In any event, Im a firm believer in technique over sharpness, but a sharp lens definitely helps.  Thanks for asking.


 

I'd like to get my hands on the Sigma 10-20 as well. It's on my Christmas list.

This picture captures my imagination and brings back memories of Kansas and Iowa while out chasing storms. 

Nicely Done!


----------



## N'Kolor (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, simply breath-taking!


----------



## C.Lloyd (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Impressive composition and lighting. Love it.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 25, 2007)

Many thanks again everyone!  It is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## fabio_yamauti (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful! The sky is very well exposed. No overexposed clouds. Well done.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you fabio.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 25, 2007)

This is easily one of your best HDR's. 

It's a good example of when to use as a tool it as opposed to doing it just because you can, which anyone who has done HDR's has done.


----------



## kierukei (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely breathtaking.
Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 26, 2007)

That is B-E-A- utiful!  Awesome job.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> This is easily one of your best HDR's.
> 
> It's a good example of when to use as a tool it as opposed to doing it just because you can, which anyone who has done HDR's has done.


 
Thank you very much sw1tch.  Your comments really mean a lot to me. Thanks! 



kierukei said:


> Absolutely breathtaking.
> Well done. :thumbup:


 
Thank you for your very kind words kierukei. 



JimmyJaceyMom said:


> That is B-E-A- utiful! Awesome job.


 
Always great to see your replies kathi.  Thanks a million.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> This is easily one of your best HDR's.


 
I absolutely agree with Sw1tchFX. I've only been on this forum a few months, but I do look forward to your posts. Love the colors and the isolation the photo evokes.


----------



## seraph (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome!!
This is the most beautiful sky I ever seen in a picture.


----------



## Artograph (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow....beautiful!!!!!!!!   :O)


----------



## Tolyk (Oct 27, 2007)

It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you so much kundalini, seraph, Artograph, and Tolyk.  Truly appreciated that you took the time to comment!


----------



## Cero21 (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice work.  I love how the sky just seems to pop out while my eye is still directed to the windmill.  I'm jealous!


----------



## jwkwd (Oct 29, 2007)

And now when someone asks you why you bring your camera and tripod with you all the time, you say......here, this  is why! Beautiful shot!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Cero21 and jwkwd!  I  appreciate the extremely nice comments very much.


----------

